# LoW VinTage Car Show 2008



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Here are a few pics I took at the show a few hours ago...............*


:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

1st


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*My Homie Cisco got his Impala re-painted Looks real good, I like the color homie reppin' Bay Area Bosses C.C.*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 06:18 PM~10510707
> *1st
> *


is your homie going to breed that Doberman>>>?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Lifes Finest had a good lineup....*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 06:19 PM~10510717
> *is your homie going to breed that Doberman>>>?
> *


i hope not that dog is retarded


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 06:25 PM~10510744
> *i hope not that dog is retarded
> *


Really? I been looking for one I think they range about 2k :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 06:26 PM~10510750
> *Really? I been looking for one I think they range about 2k  :0
> *


he paid 800 with papers


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

The homies came out from Chicano Legacy c.c.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*REBIRTH HAS BEEN REPPIN' HARD !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*BAD ASS FORD CONVERTIBLE RIGHT HERE !!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*DUKES.....*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*I liked this one right here..............* :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WoW was it hott out there or what?* :yessad:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Gottta love this caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

what ya'll know about that Suede interior !!!! :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*DAMN SERVER !!!!* :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ChEvY was out there roasting in the sun too !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Bad Ass Color combo on this ride !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Kevin your ride always looks raw homie, what can I say it Loves the Camera


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice pictures Regal King good job, show looks like it was good :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

This mutha****** is bad !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10511062
> *Nice pictures Regal King good job, show looks like it was good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, yea it was a good turn out, but damn that weather was crazy hot !!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*KICK ASS PICS REGAL :thumbsup: *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10511074
> *KICK ASS PICS REGAL :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro, what is the next show your going to? I see your name here and there and wanna put faces to names :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

check out the power house for that 65


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10511082
> *Thanks Bro, what is the next show your going to? I see your name here and there and wanna put faces to names  :biggrin:
> *



*I'll be in Orange Cove on the 3rd hopefully you can make it bro. right now where in the process of moving to Monterey so I have been busy I wanted to go to the show today but it didn't happen.*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 26 2008, 07:37 PM~10511122
> *I'll be in Orange Cove on the 3rd hopefully you can make it bro. right now where in the process of moving to Monterey so I have been busy I wanted to go to the show today but it didn't happen.
> *


Imma try and make it out there bro


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DID YOU GET ANY OF THE HOP*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 07:39 PM~10511132
> *Imma try and make it out there bro
> *



*IF YOU GO WE GOTTA MEET IN ORANGE COVE.*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MY HOMIE'S TRUCK BAD ASS RIGHT HERE !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 26 2008, 07:39 PM~10511133
> *DID YOU GET ANY OF THE HOP
> *


:yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*THERE HE IS THE REPPIN' THAT SOCIOS CAR CLUB, REAL GOOD PEOPLE AND THEY PUT ON ONE HELL OF A SHOW TOO!!!*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 07:43 PM~10511157
> *:yes:
> *


*WHEN YOU HAVE TIME POST THAT UP.*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 06:18 PM~10510707
> *1st
> *


1st what


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 26 2008, 06:49 PM~10511192
> *WHEN YOU HAVE TIME POST THAT UP.
> *


X2 I WANT TO SEE PIX OF THAT FOUR DOOR THAT IS BENDING IN HALF CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK :0 . ALSO THAT GREEN TRUCK THAT ALMOST GOT STUCK AT 65" DUE TO ALL THAT WEIGHT :0 .


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MY HOMIE LOC'S REPPIN' THAT BAY AREA BOSSES, MAN THIS CAR IS FUCKEN TIGHT!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10511222
> *X2 I WANT TO SEE PIX OF THAT FOUR DOOR THAT IS BENDING IN HALF CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK :0 . ALSO THAT GREEN TRUCK THAT ALMOST GOT STUCK AT 65" DUE TO ALL THAT WEIGHT :0 .
> *


dam like that so who one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10511222
> *X2 I WANT TO SEE PIX OF THAT FOUR DOOR THAT IS BENDING IN HALF CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK :0 . ALSO THAT GREEN TRUCK THAT ALMOST GOT STUCK AT 65" DUE TO ALL THAT WEIGHT :0 .
> *


Nah I dont think Tim is like that, the homie is real down to earth and an honest dude plus his car doesnt have any hang time, I think he is running legit.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: pics of the hop


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks to the homies from Low Vintage who let me in the pit......










Single pump Del Toro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Caddy Del Toro Bladder Pump


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ooopps double post :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Regal King, SANGRE75


Sup Sangre75 :wave:



ANONYMOUS USERS :thumbsdown:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 06:26 PM~10510750
> *Really? I been looking for one I think they range about 2k  :0
> *



am sure if you ask him he might breed it with yours :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 26 2008, 08:20 PM~10511399
> *am sure if you ask him he might breed it with yours :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


:wave: THAT WOULD BE COOL THAT WAY HE CAN ACTUALLY BE A MEDIUM PINCHER :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 08:20 PM~10511398
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Regal King, SANGRE75
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10511393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice whats he hittin


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10511415
> *:biggrin: nice whats he hittin
> *


TO BE HONEST I DONT REMEMBER, BUT HE GOT UP THERE, HE ENDED UP BENDING THAT STROKE :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

DAMN SERVER


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what did Jim how many inches*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ron taking pics of the hop too


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 26 2008, 08:35 PM~10511501
> *what did Jim how many inches
> *


car did 64 at its last hop contest


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Apr 26 2008, 08:46 PM~10511561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS I TRY, THANKS TO LOW VINTAGE FOR A GREAT EVENT, LIKE I SAID IM DARKER THEN I WAS EARLIER IN THE MORNING THATS FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so who got what and how many inches


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 06:36 PM~10511112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIV IS HELLA BAD.....MUCH PROPS... :thumbsup:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

deltoro what did the blue lac do


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING LOW VINTAGE AND OUR SHOW. 

IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU ALL. ILL BE PUTTING THE PICS I HAVE UP 2MORROW OR MONDAY.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 26 2008, 10:11 PM~10512104
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING LOW VINTAGE AND OUR SHOW.
> 
> IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU ALL. ILL BE PUTTING THE PICS I HAVE UP 2MORROW OR MONDAY.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Apr 26 2008, 09:44 PM~10511924
> *deltoro what did the blue lac do
> *


chipped


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10511222
> *X2 I WANT TO SEE PIX OF THAT FOUR DOOR THAT IS BENDING IN HALF CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK :0 . ALSO THAT GREEN TRUCK THAT ALMOST GOT STUCK AT 65" DUE TO ALL THAT WEIGHT :0 .
> *


if you want to see the four door then bring that raggety piece of shit hopper out and nose up junk yard warrior thing you call a hopper


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 08:14 PM~10511352
> *ooopps double post  :angry:
> *


yea u ben doing that alot!!! lol nice pics.homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you never even seen 65'' in your car and as for wieght try agian


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 26 2008, 10:36 PM~10512255
> *yea u ben doing that alot!!! lol nice pics.homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice pics cuzzin


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 26 2008, 10:47 PM~10512296
> *nice pics cuzzin
> *


THanks bro, I didnt try too hard because the damn heat, but next weekend, oh boy next weekend gus you know its gunna be on and crackin' TIME TO BRING THE WEST BACK !!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 10:49 PM~10512301
> *THanks bro, I didnt try too hard because the damn heat, but next weekend, oh  boy next weekend gus you know its gunna be on and crackin' TIME TO BRING THE WEST BACK !!!
> *



you know it dawg!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Regal King, El Alfonso, IN$piratioN$ B.C, 68niou1, 41chev



:wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 08:19 PM~10511393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 11:01 PM~10512370
> *:biggrin:
> *


NICE PICS REGAL KING SHOW LOOKED GREAT LOTS NICE RIDES X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:LOW VINTAGE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 26 2008, 11:05 PM~10512390
> *NICE PICS REGAL KING SHOW LOOKED GREAT LOTS NICE RIDES X2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:LOW VINTAGE
> *


YOUR RIDE IS FUCKEN TIGHT HOMIE, JUST THAT THE SUN AND WAY IT WAS PARKED I COULDNT GET A GOOD PIC


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 08:19 PM~10511393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job andy :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## *MiSS 63 H0PPER* (Apr 12, 2008)

WEIGHT??
THE CAR WILL BE FIXED BY NEXT WEEKEND IF YOUR READY TO DRAG YOUR HOPPER OUT TO ORANGE COVE AN NOSE UP!
OH, AN PUT THE RADIATOR IN BEFOR YOU COME INTO THE PIT..

*NO WEIGHT NEEDED* :0 :0BLACK MAGIC :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10512444
> *WEIGHT??
> THE CAR WILL BE FIXED BY NEXT WEEKEND IF YOUR READY TO DRAG YOUR HOPPER OUT TO ORANGE COVE AN NOSE UP!
> OH, AN PUT THE RADIATOR IN BEFOR YOU COME INTO THE PIT..
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 08:39 PM~10511516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


honestly i dont think this is 65 inches
but who im I?? :biggrin: 
jus an expectator


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 26 2008, 07:56 PM~10511237
> *dam like that  so who one
> *


Any pics of your bike?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 26 2008, 08:54 PM~10511222
> *X2 I WANT TO SEE PIX OF THAT FOUR DOOR THAT IS BENDING IN HALF CAUSE OF THE WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK :0 . ALSO THAT GREEN TRUCK THAT ALMOST GOT STUCK AT 65" DUE TO ALL THAT WEIGHT :0 .
> *



Where were you today, sittin at home like a used condom, not needed anymore,
all used up feeling like a big dumb ass


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 26 2008, 11:40 PM~10512492
> *Where were you today,  sittin at home like a used condom, not needed anymore,
> all used up feeling like a big dumb ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10512505
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD :0 ITS ON BROTHAS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 08:39 PM~10511516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take a good look because its on the bumber and it's where it belongs not all up in the tail lights


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *MiSS 63 H0PPER*_@Apr 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10512444
> *WEIGHT??
> THE CAR WILL BE FIXED BY NEXT WEEKEND IF YOUR READY TO DRAG YOUR HOPPER OUT TO ORANGE COVE AN NOSE UP!
> OH, AN PUT THE RADIATOR IN BEFOR YOU COME INTO THE PIT..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

radiator :0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 26 2008, 11:40 PM~10512492
> *Where were you today,  sittin at home like a used condom, not needed anymore,
> all used up feeling like a big dumb ass
> *


nme1 he called you a used condom..toilet flush. :barf:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA REPRESENTIN   *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Imma go to Orange Cove too, who is leaving when so we can caravan???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 26 2008, 07:13 PM~10511004
> *Bad Ass Color combo on this ride !!!
> 
> 
> ...


that color combo seems familiar


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 27 2008, 12:38 AM~10512685
> *that color combo seems familiar
> *


i know huh, this bald fruity looking guys had it on a 64 rag right?? :biggrin:


----------



## TUM TUM (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 27 2008, 12:49 AM~10512710
> *i know huh, this bald fruity looking guys had it on a 64 rag right?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 27 2008, 01:38 AM~10512685
> *that color combo seems familiar
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 27 2008, 03:27 AM~10512786
> *:uh:
> *


nothing bad. he use to have a rag 4 like that same color combo


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 27 2008, 02:03 AM~10512835
> *nothing bad. he use to have a rag 4 like that same color combo
> *


:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DO YOU KNOW IF PEOPLE WENT OUT TO SAM'S LAST NIGHT.</span>*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 27 2008, 07:05 AM~10513155
> *DO YOU KNOW IF PEOPLE WENT OUT TO SAM'S LAST NIGHT.</span>
> *


I didnt show up, but from what I hear it was packed :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

NICE PICS REGAL KING


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 27 2008, 08:10 AM~10513378
> *NICE PICS REGAL KING
> *


Gracias homie, like i said earlier, I usually try to get some nice shots, but yesterday I didnt try all too hard because the damn heat, :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Apr 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10510753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2008, 08:21 AM~10513416
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you homie, I try to get as many cars as possible, but trying to control my little Miniature pincher, trying to not faint because of the heat and trying to get some decent pics can kick my ass :yes:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 26 2008, 11:40 PM~10512492
> *Where were you today,  sittin at home like a used condom, not needed anymore,
> all used up feeling like a big dumb ass
> *


 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

good pics eddie :thumbsup: too burnt out to make it to sams?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 27 2008, 10:10 AM~10513910
> *good pics eddie :thumbsup: too burnt out to make it to sams?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

NOT THIS SEASON BUT NEXT SEASON I PLAN ON GETTING MYSELF A 3CCD DIGITAL PROFESSIONAL CAMCORDER AND START DOING SOME BIG SHIT OUT HERE IN THE BAY AREA


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 10:29 AM~10514025
> *NOT THIS SEASON BUT NEXT SEASON I PLAN ON GETTING MYSELF A 3CCD DIGITAL PROFESSIONAL CAMCORDER AND START DOING SOME BIG SHIT OUT HERE IN THE BAY AREA
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Low Vintage* family :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the flicks Eddy!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10514141
> *Thanks for the flicks Eddy!!
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics eddie do you have any from sams


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 11:24 AM~10514305
> *nice pics eddie do you have any from sams
> *


THANKS BRO, I DIDNT GO TO SAM'S TOO TIRED THE HEAT BEAT MY FATASS UP :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10512710
> *i know huh, this bald fruity looking guys had it on a 64 rag right?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 09:17 AM~10513406
> *Gracias homie, like i said earlier, I usually try to get some nice  shots, but yesterday I didnt try all too hard because the damn heat,  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IT WAS HOT! WISH I WAS THERE!!!!!


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10512488
> *honestly i dont think this is 65 inches
> but who im I?? :biggrin:
> jus an expectator
> *


We was there that car hit past 65 inches


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 09:00 AM~10513149
> *:wave:
> *


sup eddie..good pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10515028
> *sup eddie..good pics
> *


Thanks Eddie :biggrin: 

how ya been homie, have not seen you in a while everything good? how is the familia?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

just to let everyone know we aint mad about the lose will get em next time we hop it they call it thats just the way it is thank's for the support


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 02:06 PM~10515067
> *just to let everyone know we aint mad about the lose will get em next time we hop it they call it thats just the way it is  thank's for the support
> *


:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 11:25 AM~10514309
> *THANKS BRO, I DIDNT GO TO SAM'S TOO TIRED THE HEAT BEAT MY FATASS UP  :biggrin:
> *


sam's was cool lots of pep's out just lie it should be


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Apr 26 2008, 07:42 PM~10511154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 4 da pics homie, cool talking 2 u


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10515301
> *thanks 4 da pics homie, cool talking 2 u
> *


you too !!!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LAY M LOW in the house .


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Let me know what you Vatos think ;]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 27 2008, 05:06 PM~10515931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Some Pics from my Camera.

All the Low Vintage Cars










check my 54 wit its new lines


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 02:06 PM~10515067
> *just to let everyone know we aint mad about the lose will get em next time we hop it they call it thats just the way it is  thank's for the support
> *


so who won


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i was fn hot
ask my boy Whoop









while my boys from Lowrider Scene where the smart ones chillen in the shade


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

some hop pics



















how did this glass not break when it fell off the back while the car was hopping. 













...more pics 2morrow......


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*MISS *KIWI* NEW MODEL FOR BULLET PROOF DESIGNS1*


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 27 2008, 05:25 PM~10516402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this girl was super gorgeous. love dat style


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by untouchables_@Apr 27 2008, 12:28 PM~10514575
> *We was there that car hit past 65 inches
> *


I CALL IT AS I SEE IT!!! I WAS RIGHT ON THE STICKS, & THE OTHER JUDGE SAW THE SAME AS I DID, SO IF YOU WANT TO GIVE IT A COUPLE MORE INCHES, THAN GO AHEAD IT STILL DIDN'T GET HIGHER THAN THE ELCO...  PLUS TOMMY & TIM ARE BOTH MY PARTNERS I WOULDN'T CHEAT ANY OF THEM....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NICE PICS EDDIE, NEXT TIME WEAR A HAT IT BREAKS DOWN THE HEAT FROM THE SUN....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 27 2008, 06:52 PM~10516590
> *I CALL IT AS I SEE IT!!! I WAS RIGHT ON THE STICKS, & THE OTHER JUDGE SAW THE SAME AS I DID, SO IF YOU WANT TO GIVE IT A COUPLE MORE INCHES, THAN GO AHEAD IT STILL DIDN'T GET HIGHER THAN THE ELCO...  PLUS TOMMY & TIM ARE BOTH MY PARTNERS I WOULDN'T  CHEAT ANY OF THEM....
> *


it's all good like i siad we hop and the numbers get called . the car is broke in half but were on the rebound will keep everyone posted on the re match date


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 07:44 PM~10517033
> *it's all good like i siad we hop and the numbers get called . the car is broke in half  but were on the rebound  will keep everyone posted on the re match date
> *


you broke the car


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

the back window is gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 07:48 PM~10517074
> *the back window is gangsta  :biggrin:
> *


you got a vent window now


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 06:44 PM~10517033
> *it's all good like i siad we hop and the numbers get called . the car is broke in half  but were on the rebound  will keep everyone posted on the re match date
> *


there is always next years low vintage tennyson show.... :biggrin:


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: It was a great show can't wait for next year..


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DAMN SHE IS BEAUTIFUL THAT TYPE OF FASHION IS DAMN SEXY. :wow: *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

front yard boggie :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10517523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is bad ass bro nice and clear !!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we going to orange cove friday :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 08:52 PM~10517735
> *front yard boggie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man tim you decided to fix the rusty floor pans i see... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yup let me know if anyone wants to come and put in some wrench time i got plenty stuff to do to get ready :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 04:02 PM~10515048
> *Thanks Eddie  :biggrin:
> 
> how ya been homie, have not seen you in a while everything good? how is the familia?
> *


everythings koo..baptized one of my kids saterday..i'll be at sams this saterday..got something new :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 27 2008, 09:00 PM~10517857
> *everythings koo..baptized one of my kids saterday..i'll be at sams this saterday..got something new  :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 08:52 PM~10517735
> *front yard boggie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck happend to that


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 27 2008, 09:41 PM~10518309
> *what the fuck happend to that
> *


i was bored just rotating my u joints


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10518717
> *i was bored just rotating my u joints
> *


looks like that frame didnt hold up


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10518717
> *i was bored just rotating my u joints
> *


is that how kingfish showed you to do it?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10512219
> *chipped
> *


sorry that its not an impala limo with no back window or did you guys mean to do that? no weight :uh: that thing is loaded down


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 07:23 AM~10513192
> *I didnt show up, but from what I hear it was packed  :cheesy:
> *


i hit you up 

and yess it was packed


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 27 2008, 11:23 PM~10519004
> *sorry that its not an impala limo with no back window or did you guys mean to do that? no weight :uh:  that thing is loaded down
> *


Come on ya'll its all for fun and games, isn't that what we are all about????
I mean if anyone cheated which I doubt its on their concious, everyone did good and put on a good show that's all we should really care about


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 27 2008, 11:42 PM~10519088
> *i hit you up
> 
> and yess it was packed
> *


 I was knocked out sleepin' I guess I must be getting old


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

sams was coo, it was a good turn out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Butters (my min pin) had a good time too, trying to fight every pit bull around :roflmao:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 11:50 PM~10519114
> *Butters (my min pin) had a good time too, trying to fight every pit bull around :roflmao:
> *


i saw that, man that pit looked hella hungry 2 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10519089
> *Come on ya'll its all for fun and games, isn't that what we are all about????
> I mean if anyone cheated which I doubt its on their concious, everyone did good and put on a good show that's all we should really care about
> *


the rules did not state anything about NO WEIGHT so it was perfectly legal if anyone did :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 27 2008, 11:23 PM~10519004
> *sorry that its not an impala limo with no back window or did you guys mean to do that? no weight :uh:  that thing is loaded down
> *


funny how the biggest chippper at the show wants to talk shit now


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 28 2008, 07:59 AM~10519754
> *funny how the biggest chippper at the show wants to talk shit now
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 28 2008, 06:57 AM~10519745
> *the rules did not state anything about NO WEIGHT so it was perfectly legal if anyone did :biggrin:
> *


  :nono:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

J3 performing at the show










the sexy woman of Theta Lambda Psi sorority of Cal State Hayward


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

some of the bikes from the show


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

more bikes


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 27 2008, 11:23 PM~10519004
> *sorry that its not an impala limo with no back window or did you guys mean to do that? no weight :uh:  that thing is loaded down
> *



next time just go up to him and ask him if you can dig under the car and clown him in front of everybody if he does have weight.

hes more than ready for an inspection


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

some cars i took pics of that i havent seen posted yet


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

thank you to all the hoppers for helping bring excitement to our show

























































and for those hoppers who came late i hope to see you again next year hopping also


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Another great show and all da money goes 2 da school

Thanks 2 da Low Vintage Family 4 all da great hospitality Vern n da Padilla Family for helping me out special thanks 2 G Style he had my truck towed to my house because it broke down outside da school but because of it I got 2 meet a great family Thanks again for all your help n I will b back next year


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2008, 10:15 AM~10521576
> *Another great show and all da money goes 2 da school
> 
> Thanks 2 da Low Vintage Family 4 all da great hospitality Vern n da Padilla Family for helping me out  special thanks 2 G Style he had my truck towed to my house because it broke down outside da school  but because of it I got 2 meet a great family  Thanks again for all your help n I will b back next year
> *


glad the Padilla family could help you out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 28 2008, 11:36 AM~10521803
> *glad the Padilla family could help you out
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like a great show :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2008, 11:47 AM~10521900
> *Looks like a great show :biggrin:
> *



it was :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 28 2008, 06:59 AM~10519754
> *funny how the biggest chippper at the show wants to talk shit now
> *


funny how your car only hits the bumper when ron is on the switch!!!! :uh: does he charge you for that too????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 28 2008, 04:19 PM~10524077
> *funny how your car only hits the bumper when ron is on the switch!!!! :uh:  does he charge you for that too????
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10524077
> *funny how your car only hits the bumper when ron is on the switch!!!! :uh:  does he charge you for that too????
> *


dayummmm :ugh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ya'll acting like the award was 1,000 dollars or something :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Car show :thumbsup: car hop :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a good time !!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2008, 06:01 PM~10525587
> *Car show  :thumbsup: car hop  :dunno:
> *


it looked cool from the pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10524077
> *funny how your car only hits the bumper when ron is on the switch!!!! :uh:  does he charge you for that too????
> *


Did Rudy charge you ?? Cuz I'd get my money back. :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10527064
> *Did Rudy charge you ?? Cuz I'd get my money back. :roflmao:
> *


double dayummm :around:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

68niou1, *MiSS 63 H0PPER* :0 
:wave:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 28 2008, 09:05 PM~10527064
> *Did Rudy charge you ?? Cuz I'd get my money back. :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 28 2008, 07:05 PM~10527064
> *Did Rudy charge you ?? Cuz I'd get my money back. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome back 1lowsuv


3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bad Company 64, *1LOWSUV*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 28 2008, 10:13 PM~10527905
> *Welcome back 1lowsuv
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bad Company 64, *1LOWSUV*
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 27 2008, 11:23 PM~10519004
> *sorry that its not an impala limo with no back window or did you guys mean to do that? no weight :uh:  that thing is loaded down
> *


no need to be sorry every one starts some where we used to chip too , my car wasnt floating anyways if you would like a tour of my trunk hit me up next hop all show ya how we do it pure piston pump's good luck with your ride


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Apr 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10524077
> *funny how your car only hits the bumper when ron is on the switch!!!! :uh:  does he charge you for that too????
> *


and with rudy on your switch your car did what 24-28 man i bet you cant get it off the ground. theres plenty of pics and videos of my car on the bumper with me on the switch. next time you at a show come up and see me ill buy you some lays FUCKING CHIPPER


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

CERTIFIED FUCKING CHIPPER


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

how about you guys all have a rematch here....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Apr 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10511415
> *:biggrin: nice whats he hittin
> *


bumper stoped it at 46"


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10528488
> *and with rudy on your switch your car did what 24-28 man i bet you cant get it off the ground. theres plenty of pics and videos of my car on the bumper with me on the switch. next time you at a show come up and see me ill buy you some lays FUCKING CHIPPER
> *


damn i must have hit a soft spot cause you took that really personal  was there some truth in my coment??????????????????????????????? you guys be the judge :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 29 2008, 12:03 AM~10528961
> *bumper stoped it at 46"
> *


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 10:20 PM~10528541
> *how about you guys all have a rematch here....
> 
> 
> ...


im there wit da regal


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Apr 29 2008, 07:01 PM~10535406
> *im there wit da regal
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2008, 07:02 PM~10535422
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 28 2008, 09:19 PM~10528527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WOULD THIS HELP JIM


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 28 2008, 11:03 PM~10528961
> *bumper stoped it at 46"
> *


:dunno:

Hey Himbone - where's the pic you showed Chivo at the show of the measurement on the Caprice?  :angel:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 30 2008, 11:42 AM~10542118
> *:dunno:
> 
> Hey Himbone - where's the pic you showed Chivo at the show of the measurement on the Caprice?  :angel:
> *


sorry must have me mistaken with someone else, unless it was my boy who was taking photos?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS DOING IT BIG IN 08 BAD ASS PIC REGAL KING AS ALWAYS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:30 PM~10548404
> *DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS DOING IT BIG IN 08 BAD ASS PIC REGAL KING AS ALWAYS
> *


Right on Homie, you know I got much Love for Del Toro !!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 30 2008, 11:42 AM~10542118
> *:dunno:
> 
> Hey Himbone - where's the pic you showed Chivo at the show of the measurement on the Caprice?  :angel:
> *


was it the the one of the lock up?


----------

